# Starting Problem 2003 Silverado



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Need a little help guys. I have a 2003 Silverado, 5.3 engine. When I try to start it, it will not fire up on the first try. It will turn over and just crank. The second try it will start right up. Any ideas? Does not matter if it is hot or cold, it just won't start on the first try.
Ken


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I have seen this before. Try this When your going to turn the truck on, turn the key to the position right before it cranks, you should hear the fuel pump primimg, it sounds like a winding noise, wait 5 secinds and then start the truck.

It could be that your fuel pump is having problems.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

The problem is your fuel pressure regulator. Very common problem, and a fairly inexpensive and easy fix. The regulator should be on your fuel rail, drivers side just above the valve cover. On some models, the regulator is part of the fuel pump (in the tank). Just keep your fingers crossed yours is under the hood, lol. Replace it and your problem will go away.
The regulator's job is to hold pressure in the fuel line when the engine is shut off. When they go bad, the regulator allows the fuel in the line to flow back to the tank, essentially emptying the line. Next time you go to start it, you have to wait for the line to be pressured by your fuel pump. That's why it takes a couple tries to start it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> The problem is your fuel pressure regulator. Very common problem, and a fairly inexpensive and easy fix. The regulator should be on your fuel rail, drivers side just above the valve cover. On some models, the regulator is part of the fuel pump (in the tank). Just keep your fingers crossed yours is under the hood, lol. Replace it and your problem will go away.
> The regulator's job is to hold pressure in the fuel line when the engine is shut off. When they go bad, the regulator allows the fuel in the line to flow back to the tank, essentially emptying the line. Next time you go to start it, you have to wait for the line to be pressured by your fuel pump. That's why it takes a couple tries to start it.


i believe your right.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

What jeff said makes sense. good luck.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, sounds about right. And if it is as Jeff says, Pasadena's test ought to show it by pressuring up the fuel rail before the engine tries to turn over.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Be care full when you remove the FPR Gas will shoot out of it. Try to do it when the engine is cold, you dont want any gas dripping on your hot exhaust or heads You can try trmoving the fuel pump fuse or relay and crank it a few times. Make sure you dont get any gas in your eyes.

Dont lose the little screen thats in the regulator.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> I have seen this before. Try this When your going to turn the truck on, turn the key to the position right before it cranks, you should hear the fuel pump primimg, it sounds like a winding noise, wait 5 secinds and then start the truck.
> 
> It could be that your fuel pump is having problems.


 Mine is doing the exact same thing and the new fuel pressure regulator made NO difference, but it was cheaper so I tried it. There is a check valve in the fuel pump in the gas tank. It's supposed to keep the fuel in the fuel line and not allow it to siphon back to tank.....I'll bet if your truck sits for more than 30 minutes , you have to prime again. When your tank is full, it isn't as bad. But when your floor it such as making a pass, everything is fine. Does this sound like your situation? I haven't fixed mine yet either. $300 for a new pump plus installation. I've been told that it's much easier to remove the bed than to drop the tank. Plus you dont have to empty the tank.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

The problem is leaking injector or the check valve in the tank.Turn your key on and off 2 times then crank it the third if it starts instantly its one of the two but most likely the injector


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I just looked at mine and the FPR is under the hood. I turned the key to the on position and waited 5 seconds and the engine started right up. I am going to start with the FPR and see if that fixes the problem. 
Ken


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Had the same issue on my 2001 last month. Ended up being my fuel pump. I had issues starting it while I was at work. Would start and run eventually every time. Then i was leaving work one day headed home and the truck just died and would not start again. I was over 100 miles from the house so i had to trailer it all the way home. Pump was 288.41 and my neighbor charged me 140 to install it. Sounds to me like the same issues you are having but it could be different things that have similar symptoms. Hope this helps some.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

If it has over 90K miles, and it has the problem when it's hot or cold, it's the fuel pump. The FPR has a rubber diaphram that goes bad and leaks fuel into the intake, which would help it start when it's cold and make it shutter/shake when it's hot. DJ


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I had my dad and a friend help me unbolt the bed and slide it back. Call Monument Chevrolet and Ask for Fito in parts and ask for the cash price of the fuel pump. Replacing it is easy, just try to has almost no gas in the tank when you end up swapping the pump. I have a 1999 and had to adapt the new style wire harness.

Don't be scared to adapt the harnes. I even soldered the wires and taped them up.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

*yes easier*



pg542 said:


> Mine is doing the exact same thing and the new fuel pressure regulator made NO difference, but it was cheaper so I tried it. There is a check valve in the fuel pump in the gas tank. It's supposed to keep the fuel in the fuel line and not allow it to siphon back to tank.....I'll bet if your truck sits for more than 30 minutes , you have to prime again. When your tank is full, it isn't as bad. But when your floor it such as making a pass, everything is fine. Does this sound like your situation? I haven't fixed mine yet either. $300 for a new pump plus installation. I've been told that it's much easier to remove the bed than to drop the tank. Plus you dont have to empty the tank.


yes easier to remove the bed
approx 1hr maybe 2
6 or 8 bolts under the bed.
The ground strap and filler neck hose stay connected...
don't forget to buy the black mastic to go back over the retaining ring
and believe the bed of the truck is designed for this..


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuel pump. Well know GM truck problem. Easy job that is less than 1 hour with an impact for the bed bolts. Unplug your tail lights before sliding the bed back. Don't forget to replace the harness with the one supplied with the new OEM pump.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Just so yall know...you can get just the pump off of ebay..without buying the whole assembly..it was 28 bucks shipped...way cheaper, but is a little more work...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. I just can't seem to make myself go get the part and do this.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

I can tell you from experience, a fuel pump job is about $800 at an independent auto shop. DJ


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

How hard could it be to drop the tank if it is empty?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

DOnt even bother dropping the tank. You have to blindly disconnect some fuel lines with out damaging them or the clips that hold them in place. That was my Plan A
Plan B was move the bed. Much easier.

I repalced the whole pump because I had problems with the floater and the sock filter is always dirty as hell.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Tankfxr said:


> Had the same issue on my 2001 last month. Ended up being my fuel pump. I had issues starting it while I was at work. Would start and run eventually every time. Then i was leaving work one day headed home and the truck just died and would not start again. I was over 100 miles from the house so i had to trailer it all the way home. Pump was 288.41 and my neighbor charged me 140 to install it. Sounds to me like the same issues you are having but it could be different things that have similar symptoms. Hope this helps some.


Would you neighbor want to do another one? What part of town are you in?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

PasadenaMan said:


> DOnt even bother dropping the tank. You have to blindly disconnect some fuel lines with out damaging them or the clips that hold them in place. That was my Plan A
> Plan B was move the bed. Much easier.
> 
> I repalced the whole pump because I had problems with the floater and the sock filter is always dirty as hell.


My fuel gauge hasn't worked correctly in years.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> I'm having the same problem. I just can't seem to make myself go get the part and do this.


X2!!!

I changed the lil' valve shown in the pic, still does it.

Everytime someones around when I hop in to turn it over they turn and look and have that "uh ohhh" look on there face. It just takes a time or 2. Lil' embarrassing at times but guess it doesn't really hurt anything. Maybe wears on your battery over time possibly.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mine usually starts on the second one. It is a little embarrassing but other than that I doubt it hurts anything. I just bump it once then it fires right up on the second one. Sometimes I will turn the key a few times before I start it and it will sometimes fire up on the first crank.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

jeff.w said:


> The problem is your fuel pressure regulator. Very common problem, and a fairly inexpensive and easy fix. The regulator should be on your fuel rail, drivers side just above the valve cover. On some models, the regulator is part of the fuel pump (in the tank). Just keep your fingers crossed yours is under the hood, lol. Replace it and your problem will go away.
> The regulator's job is to hold pressure in the fuel line when the engine is shut off. When they go bad, the regulator allows the fuel in the line to flow back to the tank, essentially emptying the line. Next time you go to start it, you have to wait for the line to be pressured by your fuel pump. That's why it takes a couple tries to start it.


Had the exact description of the problem of the original poster on a 2000 model silverado with 125,000 miles. The FP valve mentioned above was the correct fix. the regulator fix was approx. $50, which was parts and installation.

I would definately check the FPR before doing anything with the fuel pump. My mechanic told me the FPR is the problem 70 + % of the time and not the fuel pump.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess I'll give that a shot first cause I would really be t-d off if I change the pump first then have to do the FPR.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

birdband01 said:


> X2!!!
> 
> I changed the lil' valve shown in the pic, still does it.
> 
> Everytime someones around when I hop in to turn it over they turn and look and have that "uh ohhh" look on there face. It just takes a time or 2. Lil' embarrassing at times but guess it doesn't really hurt anything. Maybe wears on your battery over time possibly.


....I call it my secondary security device, cause if I don't rest it and wait for the pump to catch up, it will grind for 10 seconds before it lights. ....... If I just bump it 1 or 2 revs. then wait for the pump to stop, it will usually start right up on the second twist of the key.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

If I turn my key to the on position for 5 seconds and then to start, it cranks right up. I did this several times today. I am going to replace the FPR and see if that cures the problem. Thanks everyone for your help.
Ken


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I diagnosed your problem above as the FPR. That is the most common problem by far, but there is a chance it could be your the check valve in your fuel pump as well. One easy way to check your FPR is to pull the vacuum line off of it. If the vacuum line is wet with fuel, then it is definitely bad and needs replacing. If not, you may need a new fuel pump.
If you end up having to replace the entire pump, make sure you get a AC Delco pump. Don't get some cheap generic one from Vatozone. I've bought them off of ebay for 1/2 the price of the dealer. www.rockauto.com is also a great website for oem parts.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Vatozone. Good one!


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

x2 on the FPR, and x2 for Rockauto.com for great prices.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I am in the same boat, but the first start in the am it fires right up.. go for a little ride and the restart takes about 5 seconds. 

Also the fuel gage has a mind of its own , especially when you fill up.. LOl

Thanks all who replied with some excellent knowledge !!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Well, I diagnosed your problem above as the FPR. That is the most common problem by far, but there is a chance it could be your the check valve in your fuel pump as well. One easy way to check your FPR is to pull the vacuum line off of it. If the vacuum line is wet with fuel, then it is definitely bad and needs replacing. If not, you may need a new fuel pump.
> If you end up having to replace the entire pump, make sure you get a AC Delco pump. Don't get some cheap generic one from Vatozone. I've bought them off of ebay for 1/2 the price of the dealer. www.rockauto.com is also a great website for oem parts.


 AMEN on OEM (Delco) parts. ESPECIALLY ones that are difficult to replace!.... However, I have had pretty good luck with a O'Reilly (chinese) window motor/regulator assembly. Warranty for one year and I've been using it for 4.....


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

SouthCoastMudder said:


> x2 on the FPR, and x2 for Rockauto.com for great prices.


Rockauto.com; I order most of my parts from them. DJ


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Like Brand New*

Well after about 4 5 month of gas treatments ,lucas etc, I replaced the FPR and drove around today. Ahh Shes fixed and changed the oil as well. Happy Truck . :dance:

I also relieved pressure by unscrewing the gas cap, disconnecting the neg bat terminal .

Thanks again everyone. Power of 2cool.


Captain Dave said:


> I am in the same boat, but the first start in the am it fires right up.. go for a little ride and the restart takes about 5 seconds.
> 
> Also the fuel gage has a mind of its own , especially when you fill up.. LOl
> 
> Thanks all who replied with some excellent knowledge !!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

That good to hear.


----------

